# reduceing paint with water



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

hey guys I was doing a little reading so up to now I've been using isopropyl alcohol but reading upon it and it's very toxic as is winded or glass cleaner so I've asked a few guys and they use just plain distilled water oh by the way I'm using Createx auto airs guys anyone use water for reducing or thinning there acrylic paints


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In limited testing with plain water, Pledge, Windex, and other concoctions I've seen online, nothing worked for me as well as the 4011 Auto Air reducer.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

X2


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

Reducer it is


----------

